# Ricoh Aficio SP C820DN-reset to factory default



## adk66 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ricoh Aficio SP C820DN-How do i reset to factory default


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

How to restore factory configuration for Ricoh multi-function printer;copier;scanner | Voice of Chinese


----------

